# Shell to Wyndham Presentation



## JohnPaul (Jun 4, 2019)

We own 17,000 Shell Vacations Club West points (7,000 are developer).  We did a presentation yesterday in San Diego at the Wyndham resort during our stay at Inn at the Park via Shell.

Bottom line is that we did not convert (pre-enroll our points) due to our ages, other timeshare ownership, expected usage of Wyndham and lack of a clear timeshare heir to pass on the VIP benefits to.  However, I felt the (final) deal to convert that we were given was a pretty good deal. 

For around $15,000 we would buy a small number of Wyndham CWA points and all of our Shell points (including resale) would be converted to Wyndham at a 40 to 1 ratio making us permanently VIP Gold (existing structure - platinum in new structure).  The points were at a "long ago" price and there was no separate conversion fee - supposedly $2950.

However, we would be some kind of hybrid new Shell/Wyndham owner - the difference being our ability to use Shell as per our current situation (except with the minimal new CWA points).  Supposedly none of our Shell benefits would change at all (except be expressed in the new higher point currency).  Unfortunately, our VIP benefits would not apply to Shell stays (unless they maybe changed something in the future).

Technically we would be "pre-enrolling" our points for a sometime in 2020 conversion (once they got their programming, etc ready).  Since we didn't buy I never read the paperwork to learn how this is technically structured - which I'd love to know.

The sales part was acting like everyone should have already enrolled our points and that resale points were no longer eligible for conversion or attaining VIP status.  BUT....they MIGHT be able to make an exception if you were really interested.

We spent a long time there but that's mostly because we are chatty (and the final deal didn't come until we were heading out the door). 

Again, I didn't feel overly pressured (they figured out early on that I am a very informed timeshare owner) and thought the price to end up VIP gold was pretty good.

I now many of you would have jumped at this chance to get the VIP benefits (which I admit - weren't bad) but it just didn't make sense for us and our expected use/non-use of Wyndham (we already own Worldmark).

Hope this is helpful to people.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks for that detailed report. That you "should have already enrolled your points" sounds like sales hooey to me, and I somehow suspect that if you had pressed forward they would suddenly discover your resale points were not eligible.  Previous reports on SVC conversions indicate that only developer points can be converted (in conjunction with a purchase).


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 5, 2019)

sounds like how we ended up converting our Pahio weeks into Wyndham a few years ago.  We had 2 developer weeks and 2 resale.  All 4 weeks converted when we bought another developer 1bedroom EOY week.   We've been enjoying our Wyndham VIP ownership every since.

Now if only they'd let us use our Wyndham points to book Hawaii Shell properties!


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 5, 2019)

slabeaume said:


> sounds like how we ended up converting our Pahio weeks into Wyndham a few years ago.  We had 2 developer weeks and 2 resale.  All 4 weeks converted when we bought another developer 1bedroom EOY week.   We've been enjoying our Wyndham VIP ownership every since.
> 
> Now if only they'd let us use our Wyndham points to book Hawaii Shell properties!


And I thought I got a good deal. Four converted weeks - wow!


----------



## christye77 (Jun 13, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> For around $15,000 we would buy a small number of Wyndham CWA points and all of our Shell points (including resale) would be converted to Wyndham at a 40 to 1 ratio making us permanently VIP Gold (existing structure - platinum in new structure).  The points were at a "long ago" price and there was no separate conversion fee - supposedly $2950.
> and the final deal didn't come until we were heading out the door).



Can I ask if they were certain about the resale being converted? We did an update and were offered the 40 to 1 conversion but the sales agent got really pushy and kept going to ask questions (even though we weren't asking her questions) and only ever said "if" the resale would count then it was a great deal. We have over 21000 pts but about a third are resell. Thanks


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 13, 2019)

The offer was very clear and pushed on the basis of getting VIP Gold even though we owned resale.

Since we didn't try to sign don't know if it wouid hit a snag but I don't think so. The guy who made the offer seemed to be a manager.

And...I had already told them I read all of the documents so they knew they couldn't say one thing and try to sell something different.

I think they really need people to convert.  I wouldn't hold my breath for that offer to last long.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 14, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> The offer was very clear and pushed on the basis of getting VIP Gold even though we owned resale.
> 
> Since we didn't try to sign don't know if it wouid hit a snag but I don't think so. The guy who made the offer seemed to be a manager.
> 
> ...



Agreed I would demand to actually see the paperwork stating that the resale points would convert, but if so, that's a pretty good deal!   Wondering aloud if I should pick up a resale Shell contract and hold out for a resale conversion offer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Agreed I would demand to actually see the paperwork stating that the resale points would convert, but if so, that's a pretty good deal!   Wondering aloud if I should pick up a resale Shell contract and hold out for a resale conversion offer.


Why would you do that?  It seems a bit crazy to buy something with high fees like Shell, hoping for a conversion that might not even happen.  Just try to get rid of Shell.  It's pretty tough.  I can attest to that.  I get by with renting my Shell points for my cost in MF's.  Also, I have some ongoing searches Shell> Disney through RCI.  I am really hoping to get a few January weeks.  If I get my January weeks, that will be a great value.  But I am not holding my breath that the points will stay at 2,500 for a one bedroom through exchange.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 14, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Why would you do that?  It seems a bit crazy to buy something with high fees like Shell, hoping for a conversion that might not even happen.  Just try to get rid of Shell.  It's pretty tough.  I can attest to that.  I get by with renting my Shell points for my cost in MF's.  Also, I have some ongoing searches Shell> Disney through RCI.  I am really hoping to get a few January weeks.  If I get my January weeks, that will be a great value.  But I am not holding my breath that the points will stay at 2,500 for a one bedroom through exchange.



Because if they would convert the Shell contracts to Wyndham contracts - which is what the OP said - then I would only actually have to pay the Shell MFs for a relatively short period of time before obtaining a 40:1 points conversion into a Wyndham contract with lower MFs.  I could then also convert my CWA contracts to a lower MF CWS contract if I so desired, during the same transaction, and obtain a higher VIP tier in the process without having to actually purchase Shell developer points.  I obviously wouldn't even consider doing this unless someone else who owns Shell resale actually succeeds in doing it, hence the "wondering aloud" part.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2019)

I would definitely want to see the fine print before attempting a Shell purchase.  We own 25,300 points in Shell, so converted we would be at platinum level, but we already have platinum via conversion of PAHIO weeks, so I doubt they would offer it to us.  I could check it out, certainly.  I may do that.  We are there in late September.  I could reserve a few days at Shell and then go to the presentation. If they offered a great deal, I might be willing to convert, but I just kind of doubt that would work.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 14, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would definitely want to see the fine print before attempting a Shell purchase.  We own 25,300 points in Shell, so converted we would be at platinum level, but we already have platinum via conversion of PAHIO weeks, so I doubt they would offer it to us.  I could check it out, certainly.  I may do that.  We are there in late September.  I could reserve a few days at Shell and then go to the presentation. If they offered a great deal, I might be willing to convert, but I just kind of doubt that would work.



How many developer points do you have right now?  Might be worth considering if you don't already have 1.4MM points for the upcoming Titanium level in late 2020.  At least that way you would stay at the top tier within Wyndham.  But only if you see value in doing so of course.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2019)

What the heck is titanium level?  I doubt they will take the platinum levels down a notch.  They have the presidential level, and I didn't see any benefit to it.  It was something we could not get without a huge purchase.  Our salesperson at PAHIO said it was unlimited guest certificates and units platinum members cannot get, presidential units.  Stupid salespeople/ sleazy "if their lips are moving, they are lying," doublespeak.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 14, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Because if they would convert the Shell contracts to Wyndham contracts - which is what the OP said - then I would only actually have to pay the Shell MFs for a relatively short period of time before obtaining a 40:1 points conversion into a Wyndham contract with lower MFs.



FWIW - I think it's somewhat oversimplified to think you are getting the same CWA points that already exist.  MF were going to stay the same on our Shell related points but be based on CWA for our new small purchase.  The MF for the CWA part were more expensive than the Shell part.  I don't know it that's for some base Wyndham club fee included.

I would have been very curious to read the legal documents to see how this is actually structured.  Remember, this is a new unique Shell/Wyndham hybrid that keeps everything Shell and adds Wyndham.  My guess is that the structure is too complicated to explain easily so they just say you are converting to Wyndham at 40:1 and keeping all your Shell benefits.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 14, 2019)

Maybe rickandcindy23 should sell their shell contracts to hitchhiker...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 14, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What the heck is titanium level?  I doubt they will take the platinum levels down a notch.  They have the presidential level, and I didn't see any benefit to it.  It was something we could not get without a huge purchase.  Our salesperson at PAHIO said it was unlimited guest certificates and units platinum members cannot get, presidential units.  Stupid salespeople/ sleazy "if their lips are moving, they are lying," doublespeak.



I guess you haven't been keeping track of the impending changes to the VIP program coming via the Privileges program that will be replacing the current VIP program in late 2020.  Here's the thread on TUG that outlines everything:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-vip-levels-starting-late-2020-merged.289659/

This isn't just salesperson BS, it's real.  I have discussed this program change with multiple regional directors at Wyndham already (these aren't sales people).  And yes, current Platinum owners will no longer be the top tier, as the Titanium tier will become the top tier and will require minimum 1.4MM points.  If you are currently VIPP - the benefits you have today will stay intact (and some other benefits as yet to be named may also be added), but a new higher tier will exist above Platinum owners when Privileges goes into effect late 2020 timeframe.

Specific to PR benefits, I'm not very familiar with the PR program, so I will not comment in this respect.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2019)

Looks like sales' mumbo-jumbo to me.  But you probably know better than I.  My Shell points at 40:1 wouldn't get me to a top 1.4 million points, unless they allowed me to PIC a couple of 3 bedrooms, then I would be right in that range.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 14, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Looks like sales' mumbo-jumbo to me.  But you probably know better than I.  My Shell points at 40:1 wouldn't get me to a top 1.4 million points, unless they allowed me to PIC a couple of 3 bedrooms, then I would be right in that range.



All current VIPs received a formal letter via email on 5/16 from the CEO introducing the Privileges program.  That letter is posted in the thread I linked to. If you are VIP you would have received this communication as well.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee Ts (Jul 9, 2019)

I did another presentation to compare what I heard the first time. 84k is the min you can buy for 17k (15k after saying "No" a couple time). In the end I said I was hoping I can just convert my existing SVC to CWP and the manager said yes but the enrollment/conversion fee will be $2950. If you buy the min 84k CWP then there's no enrollment/conversion fee.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 9, 2019)

Vee Ts said:


> I did another presentation to compare what I heard the first time. 84k is the min you can buy for 17k (15k after saying "No" a couple time). In the end I said I was hoping I can just convert my existing SVC to CWP and the manager said yes but the enrollment/conversion fee will be $2950. If you buy the min 84k CWP then there's no enrollment/conversion fee.



That's the same offer I got.


----------



## r4rab (Jul 10, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> All current VIPs received a formal letter via email on 5/16 from the CEO introducing the Privileges program.  That letter is posted in the thread I linked to. If you are VIP you would have received this communication as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Interesting. I just searched my email and never received such an email despite being Silver VIP. Learned about Privileges through other means...


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 10, 2019)

Vee Ts said:


> I did another presentation to compare what I heard the first time. 84k is the min you can buy for 17k (15k after saying "No" a couple time). In the end I said I was hoping I can just convert my existing SVC to CWP and the manager said yes but the enrollment/conversion fee will be $2950. If you buy the min 84k CWP then there's no enrollment/conversion fee.



Was the $2950 conversion fee per contract or per membership? Just curious - have no intention of converting but want to learn as much as I can so we can skip the owner “update” next month without feeling that we’ve missed out on knowledge. Many thanks to you, @Vee Ts, for taking one (or two, I guess) for the team!


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 10, 2019)

I was under the impression that it was $2950 per membership.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 10, 2019)

Is picking up 126K points with no closing worth it? Is there a point chart? Can I book anywhere?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Is picking up 126K points with no closing worth it? Is there a point chart? Can I book anywhere?



You can book at any Club Wyndham resorts, affiliates, and associate hotels. The last two types have very limited accommodations and hard to get into. Without knowing what you want to book and when, it’s impossible to say if it’s worth it. As resale, you cannot book Club Pass (WorldMark locations). You can search the points charts yourself to answer your question by looking at the directory which I provided a link to below. 

Wyndham directory 

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1819/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Is picking up 126K points with no closing worth it? Is there a point chart? Can I book anywhere?


What points are you talking about?  Wyndham points?  Is it worth what?  To me, it's worth about $200 with closing costs included.  It's worth nearly $0.  

Now converting the Shell to Club Wyndham, that could be worth whatever they want to charge you for it, but only if you own a lot of Shell points that they will convert.  If they won't do the whole shebang, it's not worth anything.  I won't be able to convert because Wyndham will stop me.  I would love to, but for now I just rent Peacock Suites at my cost, and that has worked out fine.


----------



## california dreaming (Aug 24, 2019)

I am a newby on this forum with the attempt to understand what is going on with the Shell/Wyndham changes.  We are Shell Elite members with17,000 points in 4 contracts including one last year with access to 36(?) Wyndham properties.  We have been members since 2006 and have been happy with the system.  Now - I am perplexed.  We just bought the 84,000 Wyndham points ($19,000) to get the benefit of both systems with the thought of converting to Wyndham points.  Of course that decision has not been made.   The idea also is that we could use the Ovation program, at some point to get out of the system, if needed.
However, we stay at the Vino Bello about twice a year (our son lives in Napa) and our son and daughter use some SFO locations and Hawaii.  We have rented points for our son to stay in SFO, great value.
When I went on the Club Wyndham website and find that the Vino Bello is unavailable (it seems like forever) but is available on the Shell website.  Also, two of the SFO locations Inn at the Opera and Suites at Fishermans WF are not even listed as options.
If I convert my points will we be able to go to the Vino Bello?
I am wondering if I want to convert.
The second factor in the decision - If I convert, I may be able in the future to give the points back to Wyndham but cannot if we stay with Shell and probably cannot even get rid of the Shell points.
Third - It seems as if the Shell are deeded contracts (we have the deeds) but I am wondering if the Wyndham program is a right to use program and not a deeded contract.  How does that work?
I have no idea where this is going.  Maybe I convert to Wyndham and in a year or so try to use the Ovation program to get out of everything.  
Probably too many questions for one post.  But I thought I would try.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 24, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> I am a newby on this forum with the attempt to understand what is going on with the Shell/Wyndham changes.  We are Shell Elite members with17,000 points in 4 contracts including one last year with access to 36(?) Wyndham properties.  We have been members since 2006 and have been happy with the system.  Now - I am perplexed.  We just bought the 84,000 Wyndham points ($19,000) to get the benefit of both systems with the thought of converting to Wyndham points.  Of course that decision has not been made.   The idea also is that we could use the Ovation program, at some point to get out of the system, if needed.
> However, we stay at the Vino Bello about twice a year (our son lives in Napa) and our son and daughter use some SFO locations and Hawaii.  We have rented points for our son to stay in SFO, great value.
> When I went on the Club Wyndham website and find that the Vino Bello is unavailable (it seems like forever) but is available on the Shell website.  Also, two of the SFO locations Inn at the Opera and Suites at Fishermans WF are not even listed as options.
> If I convert my points will we be able to go to the Vino Bello?
> ...



Rescind.  I bought 276k Wyndham points for $3 (three) dollars.  You paid $19k too much for your 84k pts.  You got oversold and lied to about using CWA pts and availability for Shell resorts.  Availability is few and far in between.


----------



## california dreaming (Aug 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Rescind.  I bought 276k Wyndham points for $3 (three) dollars.  You paid $19k too much for your 84k pts.  You got oversold and lied to about using CWA pts and availability for Shell resorts.  Availability is few and far in between.


When I say we just bought, it was last week, so it is too late to rescind.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 24, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> When I say we just bought, it was last week, so it is too late to rescind.


That’s a shame.  Did you buy in CA?  If so you have seven days to rescind.  Wyndham does have a fax number.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 24, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> When I say we just bought, it was last week, so it is too late to rescind.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 24, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> I am a newby on this forum with the attempt to understand what is going on with the Shell/Wyndham changes.  We are Shell Elite members with17,000 points in 4 contracts including one last year with access to 36(?) Wyndham properties.  We have been members since 2006 and have been happy with the system.  Now - I am perplexed.  We just bought the 84,000 Wyndham points ($19,000) to get the benefit of both systems with the thought of converting to Wyndham points.  Of course that decision has not been made.   The idea also is that we could use the Ovation program, at some point to get out of the system, if needed.
> However, we stay at the Vino Bello about twice a year (our son lives in Napa) and our son and daughter use some SFO locations and Hawaii.  We have rented points for our son to stay in SFO, great value.
> When I went on the Club Wyndham website and find that the Vino Bello is unavailable (it seems like forever) but is available on the Shell website.  Also, two of the SFO locations Inn at the Opera and Suites at Fishermans WF are not even listed as options.
> If I convert my points will we be able to go to the Vino Bello?
> ...




My understanding of the offer to "convert" your Shell to Wyndham is that you keep everything Shell and get the ability to use your Shell points as Wyndham points at a 40:1 ratio.  As such your ability to book properties such as Vino Bello is supposed to not be affected.

It is really some kind of hybrid Shell/Wyndham ownership and is not the same thing as if you just bought Wyndham by itself.


----------



## california dreaming (Aug 24, 2019)

Interesting! Thanks for that input.  That makes a difference.  That suggests that the Ovation program would not work for the Shell deeds. It helps me to ask the right questions when the program comes out.  So confusing.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 24, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> Interesting! Thanks for that input.  That makes a difference.  That suggests that the Ovation program would not work for the Shell deeds. It helps me to ask the right questions when the program comes out.  So confusing.



There have been people who have given shell back to ovation. I wouldn't spend money just to secure that.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Rescind.  I bought 276k Wyndham points for $3 (three) dollars.  You paid $19k too much for your 84k pts.  You got oversold and lied to about using CWA pts and availability for Shell resorts.  Availability is few and far in between.


Was this a CWA ownership and if not CWA what resort was it deeded at? Were the closing costs and resort transfer fee included in the $3 purchase price?


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 26, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Was this a CWA ownership and if not CWA what resort was it deeded at? Were the closing costs and resort transfer fee included in the $3 purchase price?



$200 closing costs for star island for 128k EY pts.  $1 for 64k EY CWA.  $1 for 84k EY Ocean Walk (I may come to regret that).


----------



## dgalati (Aug 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> $200 closing costs for star island for 128k EY pts.  $1 for 64k EY CWA.  $1 for 84k EY Ocean Walk (I may come to regret that).


Have no regrets. You can always give them away on marketplace or see if Wyndham will take them back Ovations. You have to own for at least 1 year to be eligible for the Ovations program.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 26, 2019)

star island MF with program fee is $6.35/1k.  I probably could have demanded paying $100 instead, but the seller was a mother, so I was sympathetic.  CWA MF is $6.46/1k.  I may retreat Ocean Walk because MF is $6.62/1k, so I may regret that.  

I did decline a Kingsgate at outrageous $7.1MF/1k.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> star island MF with program fee is $6.35/1k.  I probably could have demanded paying $100 instead, but the seller was a mother, so I was sympathetic.  CWA MF is $6.46/1k.  I may retreat Ocean Walk because MF is $6.62/1k, so I may regret that.
> 
> I did decline a Kingsgate at outrageous $7.1MF/1k.


The higher monthly maintenance fee deeds are hard to give away even if the seller was paying all closing and resort transfer fees. If deeds were eligible or qualified for Ovations it would be a less costly option for the seller.


----------



## california dreaming (Aug 27, 2019)

Do we think this 40 to 1 SVC to CWA transfer is time limited or will this always be an option?  I am not ready to loose access to the Vino Bello, (SVC Elite) at this time - maybe later, but would like the diversity of CWA Gold.  I am asking here because I don't believe I would get an answer that I could trust from Wyndham people.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 28, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> Do we think this 40 to 1 SVC to CWA transfer is time limited or will this always be an option?  I am not ready to loose access to the Vino Bello, (SVC Elite) at this time - maybe later, but would like the diversity of CWA Gold.  I am asking here because I don't believe I would get an answer that I could trust from Wyndham people.


Sounds like you wouldn't lose your ability to book Vino Bello because you could use your Shell points for it, like you always have.  

I would never fall for this sales' pitch.  It's a baloney.


----------



## ptkkmmm1 (Sep 11, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> My understanding of the offer to "convert" your Shell to Wyndham is that you keep everything Shell and get the ability to use your Shell points as Wyndham points at a 40:1 ratio.  As such your ability to book properties such as Vino Bello is supposed to not be affected.
> 
> It is really some kind of hybrid Shell/Wyndham ownership and is not the same thing as if you just bought Wyndham by itself.



Ok, after spending (rescission window) days reading the contract and attached documents, and many inquiries in writing and by phone to really understand it - this is actual result: You will GIVE UP all of your Shell points and status (Signature included) and all Shell perks. None of that stays in place. The only way to book at a Shell Resort is to remain Shell, or hope it is in RCI inventory or gets added in the future to WCA or CWP, as some Shell Resorts currently are - for example Peacock Suites. I would say it is highly unlikely that Vino Bello will be available based on my search of their online search capability. It is theoretically there, but only as 1 night stays here and there, while WCA requires minimum 2 nights. So - plan on that being a big "no."

In exchange  for thousands of developer fee dollars for whatever amount of points they are selling directly as WCA, Which you COULD "buy" the minimum to do this, you will have completely converted to Wyndham Club Access (at 40:1), so maintenance fees technically can decrease since WCA is cheaper overall than is Shell. In addition, once converted, all with additional membership access through Windham Club Partners, and if you are Signature now, you may end up being WCA Silver / Gold/ Platinum with those benefits. If, and only if, WCA adds Shell Resorts to their inventory will you have that 10 month advance window to book into Shell. But no more Point and Play and grab a night here or there. You will get a larger point discount, depending on Signature level exchange to WCA level exchange. (For example, Shell's Signature Elite is a 20% discount at 45 days out; potential free upgrade up to 4 times a year in that window. WCA Gold is a 35% discount at 60 days out; potential upgrade at 45 days out). Worldmark bookings cost $99 internally and are open to you between 9 months max in advance or 60 days (maybe 15? days) before check in. Once Gold or higher, some Margaritaville resorts become available as well. All WCA exchanges and all CWP exchanges are at no charge. Seems they stick you on housekeeping fees if you are not at least Silver (equivalent to Signature's lowest level). Also, WCA keeps right if first refusal to sell your timeshare back to them (for free, I am sure). Whereas under Shell you can sell it yourself. The transfer of points to WCA from Shell costs you $189 per eligible contract. There is no fee to have each contract join WCA (the $2k plus quoted elsewhere here for enrolling your WCA resale purchase into the whole she-bang.) WCA has a better deal on Norwegian cruises, if you like to cruise, than the Shell by Sea. The airline choices change for WCA from Shell by Air options. No more PlayDeck cards (which were a terrible exchange idea anyway) Both WCA and Shell give similar discounts on rental cars, etc.

TBH, we wanted to have it all in one pile for a while now. Will be selling our Riverpointe -am in progress now. Shell was good for us for a long time, but getting too limited on options. Also - seems Shell is cutting back on its perks. Wyndham will do that. So Blue-Green for a $5 exchange fee will be gone soon. Playdeck is now one form of card only, and only in the Shell member name (we gave them to our kids one Christmas for restaurants). So expect less flexibility with Shell, not more. Expect fewer perks, not more.


----------



## ptkkmmm1 (Sep 11, 2019)

ptkkmmm1 said:


> Ok, after spending (rescission window) days reading the contract and attached documents, and many inquiries in writing and by phone to really understand it - this is actual result: You will GIVE UP all of your Shell points and status (Signature included) and all Shell perks. None of that stays in place. The only way to book at a Shell Resort is to remain Shell, or hope it is in RCI inventory or gets added in the future to WCA or CWP, as some Shell Resorts currently are - for example Peacock Suites. I would say it is highly unlikely that Vino Bello will be available based on my search of their online search capability. It is theoretically there, but only as 1 night stays here and there, while WCA requires minimum 2 nights. So - plan on that being a big "no."
> 
> In exchange  for thousands of developer fee dollars for whatever amount of points they are selling directly as WCA, Which you COULD "buy" the minimum to do this, you will have completely converted to Wyndham Club Access (at 40:1), so maintenance fees technically can decrease since WCA is cheaper overall than is Shell. In addition, once converted, all with additional membership access through Windham Club Partners, and if you are Signature now, you may end up being WCA Silver / Gold/ Platinum with those benefits. If, and only if, WCA adds Shell Resorts to their inventory will you have that 10 month advance window to book into Shell. But no more Point and Play and grab a night here or there. You will get a larger point discount, depending on Signature level exchange to WCA level exchange. (For example, Shell's Signature Elite is a 20% discount at 45 days out; potential free upgrade up to 4 times a year in that window. WCA Gold is a 35% discount at 60 days out; potential upgrade at 45 days out). Worldmark bookings cost $99 internally and are open to you between 9 months max in advance or 60 days (maybe 15? days) before check in. Once Gold or higher, some Margaritaville resorts become available as well. All WCA exchanges and all CWP exchanges are at no charge. Seems they stick you on housekeeping fees if you are not at least Silver (equivalent to Signature's lowest level). Also, WCA keeps right if first refusal to sell your timeshare back to them (for free, I am sure). Whereas under Shell you can sell it yourself. The transfer of points to WCA from Shell costs you $189 per eligible contract. There is no fee to have each contract join WCA (the $2k plus quoted elsewhere here for enrolling your WCA resale purchase into the whole she-bang.) WCA has a better deal on Norwegian cruises, if you like to cruise, than the Shell by Sea. The airline choices change for WCA from Shell by Air options. No more PlayDeck cards (which were a terrible exchange idea anyway) Both WCA and Shell give similar discounts on rental cars, etc.
> 
> TBH, we wanted to have it all in one pile for a while now. Will be selling our Riverpointe -am in progress now. Shell was



Oh, and whether this remains an offer of 40:1 for any amount of time or not, I think the rate will hold close to that (at least for Signature - so you stay "prestige" or "elite" etc., or there is no incentive to switch). For less than Signature level, who knows, but probably not. They will want the inventory without build out costs. They will pitch lower maintenance fees as the hook.

Shell had a limit on the # of transactions per year. WCA does not. In WCA you can choose the exact unit you want, not just unit type. I see it as far more options for a lower exchange fee than previous, as one perk of doing it - for thousands of dollars.

Right now you can book into Outrigger as Signature or through either Collections or Lifestyles (I always get those mixed up). No longer will have Outrigger access at all once you are WCA only. Margaritaville "might" be available for WCA/WCP members if Silver/Gold/Platinum. Later there will be 5 levels of WCA (Gold becomes Ambassador, for example).


----------



## california dreaming (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you for that clarification, that is what I expected.  What do we do with our SVC deeds?  Do we sign them over to Wyndham?
Also $189 per contract not a single $189 for all contracts.  I am surprised that Wyndham does not have access to Vino Bello.  Maybe they will as more people give up their Shell deeds and convert to CWA.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 15, 2019)

ptkkmmm1 said:


> Ok, after spending (rescission window) days reading the contract and attached documents, and many inquiries in writing and by phone to really understand it - this is actual result: You will GIVE UP all of your Shell points and status (Signature included) and all Shell perks. None of that stays in place. The only way to book at a Shell Resort is to remain Shell, or hope it is in RCI inventory or gets added in the future to WCA or CWP, as some Shell Resorts currently are - for example Peacock Suites. I would say it is highly unlikely that Vino Bello will be available based on my search of their online search capability. It is theoretically there, but only as 1 night stays here and there, while WCA requires minimum 2 nights. So - plan on that being a big "no."
> 
> In exchange  for thousands of developer fee dollars for whatever amount of points they are selling directly as WCA, Which you COULD "buy" the minimum to do this, you will have completely converted to Wyndham Club Access (at 40:1), so maintenance fees technically can decrease since WCA is cheaper overall than is Shell. In addition, once converted, all with additional membership access through Windham Club Partners, and if you are Signature now, you may end up being WCA Silver / Gold/ Platinum with those benefits. If, and only if, WCA adds Shell Resorts to their inventory will you have that 10 month advance window to book into Shell. But no more Point and Play and grab a night here or there. You will get a larger point discount, depending on Signature level exchange to WCA level exchange. (For example, Shell's Signature Elite is a 20% discount at 45 days out; potential free upgrade up to 4 times a year in that window. WCA Gold is a 35% discount at 60 days out; potential upgrade at 45 days out). Worldmark bookings cost $99 internally and are open to you between 9 months max in advance or 60 days (maybe 15? days) before check in. Once Gold or higher, some Margaritaville resorts become available as well. All WCA exchanges and all CWP exchanges are at no charge. Seems they stick you on housekeeping fees if you are not at least Silver (equivalent to Signature's lowest level). Also, WCA keeps right if first refusal to sell your timeshare back to them (for free, I am sure). Whereas under Shell you can sell it yourself. The transfer of points to WCA from Shell costs you $189 per eligible contract. There is no fee to have each contract join WCA (the $2k plus quoted elsewhere here for enrolling your WCA resale purchase into the whole she-bang.) WCA has a better deal on Norwegian cruises, if you like to cruise, than the Shell by Sea. The airline choices change for WCA from Shell by Air options. No more PlayDeck cards (which were a terrible exchange idea anyway) Both WCA and Shell give similar discounts on rental cars, etc.
> 
> TBH, we wanted to have it all in one pile for a while now. Will be selling our Riverpointe -am in progress now. Shell was good for us for a long time, but getting too limited on options. Also - seems Shell is cutting back on its perks. Wyndham will do that. So Blue-Green for a $5 exchange fee will be gone soon. Playdeck is now one form of card only, and only in the Shell member name (we gave them to our kids one Christmas for restaurants). So expect less flexibility with Shell, not more. Expect fewer perks, not more.



Few things. I do think not having access to the Shell resorts that are not in Club Wyndham is the biggest draw back. If you are within driving distance of those resorts and not as many Club Wyndham resorts, you might not have as many choices if you like to drive to places.  If your favorite resorts are not in Club Wyndham, that would be a bummer too. However, as people start converting, that inventory will be added to the Club Wyndham system. It will take years to do it, but there will be more availability eventually. Obviously if you’re up there on age, you may not want to wait years.  Bottom line is they will start adding more Shell inventory over time, which means more availability for Club Wyndham Plus members, and less for Shell members. Most of it will likely go into CWA but Club Wyndham Select members will still be able to book it at 10 months. 

Club pass is available at 9 months from check in. They stop taking reservations at 15 days from check in. 

You get a certain number of housekeeping credits every year along with your points. If you run out, it’s $2.25 per credit. How many you need depends on unit size. Supposedly they are supposed to be changing how they handle housekeeping when the changes take effect late next year. Instead of credits, it’s “number of free cleans”. I am not sure if everyone gets the same amount of free cleans, or it goes by point level or membership level. There is also no word on how much housekeeping will be if you run out of “free cleans”. It will be a much simpler system for people to follow then trying to calculate how many housekeeping credits they will need for their vacations when they plan for them. If they only have one trip plan for the whole year, it’s usually not difficult. However, if they have multiple vacations with different size units, it can be hard to keep track of, if you’re not as experienced with the system. Number of free cleans is easier to plan for. Whether it will be enough free cleans is a whole other story. Current VIPs and anyone who becomes VIP before the changes take effect will keep their unlimited housekeeping benefit. New VIPs after the changes take effect, will not have unlimited housekeeping.

There were some recent changes to Margaritaville that haven’t been updated on the site as far as I can tell. It was announced in an email to Non-VIP members. Margaritaville Rio Mar and Margaritaville St. Thomas is available to everyone five months from check in. Pigeon Forge is not available to non-VIP. Silver has access to all Margaritaville resorts six months from check in during any season. Gold and Platinum can check on during any season at 8 months and 10 months respectively. 

Wyndham does not have right if first refusal in their contracts. Individual resorts have ROFR on Presidential reserve contracts though. The way ROFR works, is if I sell a PR contract for $10,000, the resort has the option to buy that contract at that price. They cannot refuse the sale and take the contract back for free. If they want to refuse it, they have to pay whatever the sale price is. So the seller gets their money and the buyer gets a refund on their money and no contract. ROFR works great if you’re a seller and they decide to exercise it. Otherwise, you can sell or give away your contracts to anyone who is eligible to be a Club Wyndham member. As far as I know, you only have to be 18 to own, but resorts require you to be 21 to check in. However, I believe they make an exception if they are the owner. 

It does not cost $2,000 to enroll a resale contract. It’s $299 plus whatever the closing company charges. 

I’m not sure about the cash discounts, but point costs for cruises is a terrible deal. The maintenance fees on the points you would use are about double the cash value if the cruise, depending on your maintenance fees. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2019)

This is why I rent Peacock Suites at my cost, to recover my fees for Shell.  I see no reason to move to a new program and feel sorry for owners who are made to feel like they must move.  I have no idea who ptkmmm1 is and want to know how they are experts on this conversion of Shell to Wyndham.  Where did you get your info?  You have three messages on TUG and it's about Shell.  Just curious.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 15, 2019)

ptkkmmm1 said:


> Oh, and whether this remains an offer of 40:1 for any amount of time or not, I think the rate will hold close to that (at least for Signature - so you stay "prestige" or "elite" etc., or there is no incentive to switch). For less than Signature level, who knows, but probably not. They will want the inventory without build out costs. They will pitch lower maintenance fees as the hook.
> 
> Shell had a limit on the # of transactions per year. WCA does not. In WCA you can choose the exact unit you want, not just unit type. I see it as far more options for a lower exchange fee than previous, as one perk of doing it - for thousands of dollars.
> 
> Right now you can book into Outrigger as Signature or through either Collections or Lifestyles (I always get those mixed up). No longer will have Outrigger access at all once you are WCA only. Margaritaville "might" be available for WCA/WCP members if Silver/Gold/Platinum. Later there will be 5 levels of WCA (Gold becomes Ambassador, for example).



Outrigger is available to those who have Outrigger contracts. I own three Bali Hai contracts that are Outrigger in addition to my National Harbor points. I can book Outrigger inventory but only with my Outrigger points.   Some Outrigger resorts have inventory for non-Outrigger members, but not all Outrigger resorts do. VIP for not get access to Outrigger without an Outrigger contract. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegortons (Sep 27, 2019)

ptkkmmm1 said:


> Playdeck is now one form of card only, and only in the Shell member name.



Which type of Playdeck card did they keep?


----------



## wynBob (Oct 10, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> We own 17,000 Shell Vacations Club West points (7,000 are developer).  We did a presentation yesterday in San Diego at the Wyndham resort during our stay at Inn at the Park via Shell.
> 
> Bottom line is that we did not convert (pre-enroll our points) due to our ages, other timeshare ownership, expected usage of Wyndham and lack of a clear timeshare heir to pass on the VIP benefits to.  However, I felt the (final) deal to convert that we were given was a pretty good deal.
> 
> ...



Any time a timeshare salesperson says a window is closed but they might be able to get you the same offer, they are either lying or misinformed. You should not trust anything else that person says. 

The announcement by Wyndham in the Shell newsletter clearly states that this is a voluntary program available at specified sakes centers. I’m confident that a year from now they will be glad to take your money for the same option.


----------



## california dreaming (Oct 16, 2019)

I called Wyndham yesterday to inquire about their ovations program for Shell Vacations Club members.  
They transferred me to a Shell Vacations representative and she was very helpful.  Obviously they are separate program.
I will be using this program as soon as I use up current points.
I have 84,000 Wyndham CWA points that I cannot put in ovations until next august - need to hold one year.
If anyone wants these points let me know.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 17, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> I called Wyndham yesterday to inquire about their ovations program for Shell Vacations Club members.
> They transferred me to a Shell Vacations representative and she was very helpful.  Obviously they are separate program.
> I will be using this program as soon as I use up current points.
> I have 84,000 Wyndham CWA points that I cannot put in ovations until next august - need to hold one year.
> If anyone wants these points let me know.



Just curious, why after spending a significant chunk of money on 84k CWA developer points, plus whatever you received from the conversion - if it was actually 17000 Shell developer points - that would equate to 680k CWA points - which means you are permanent VIPG in Wyndham now - and possibly temporary VIPP if you also received any bonus points as part of this transaction - would you simply want to exit in entirety so quickly?  Did you pay for the 84k Wyndham points in cash/full at the time of purchase, or did you finance?  FYI you cannot use Ovations if there is any balance due on the actual points purchase - it must be paid in full first.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 17, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> When I say we just bought, it was last week, so it is too late to rescind.


So you were not able to rescind (you should have tried anyway), and you think your best move at this point is to keep the very expensive Wyndham points and get rid of Shell?  I think that is the absolute worst decision you could make.  

Your entire reasoning makes no sense.  Shell "as is" happens to be a much better product than the 84K points.  84K points are pretty worthless.  What are you thinking with this decision?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 17, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So you were not able to rescind (you should have tried anyway), and you think your best move at this point is to keep the very expensive Wyndham points and get rid of Shell?  I think that is the absolute worst decision you could make.
> 
> Your entire reasoning makes no sense.  Shell "as is" happens to be a much better product than the 84K points.  84K points are pretty worthless.  What are you thinking with this decision?



He should have way more than 84k CWA points with a 40:1 conversion.  He would have 17k*40=680k CWA + 84k CWA purchased points - or 764k CWA points annually.  Permanent VIPG - and if any bonus points were included in the deal - he'd have two years of VIPP as well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 17, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> He should have way more than 84k CWA points with a 40:1 conversion.  He would have 17k*40=680k CWA + 84k CWA purchased points - or 764k CWA points annually.  Permanent VIPG - and if any bonus points were included in the deal - he'd have two years of VIPP as well.


Yes, so very odd that he wants to give back Shell.  I am obviously missing something. 

I rent my Shell to others for cost.  I rent all of my 25,300 points every year for cost.  One ad on Redweek does it for me.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 17, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, so very odd that he wants to give back Shell.  I am obviously missing something.
> 
> I rent my Shell to others for cost.  I rent all of my 25,300 points every year for cost.  One ad on Redweek does it for me.



I'm assuming it was a conversion deal, but I could be wrong just to be 100% clear - he has not confirmed one way or the other.  I guess it's possible he could have kept his Shell points and simply purchased 84k CWA points straight up with no actual conversion - but from his original post that's not the sense I got from him.


----------



## ausman (Oct 17, 2019)

I get the opposite sense that there, was so far, no conversion involved and he/she now wants to dump both Shell and the 84K Wyndham points.

Snipping lots of the original message ( Bolded is mine}:



california dreaming said:


> .....We just bought the 84,000 Wyndham points ($19,000) to get the benefit of both systems *with the thought of converting* to Wyndham points.  Of course *that decision has not been made*.
> 
> *If I convert* my points will we be able to go to the Vino Bello?
> 
> ...


----------



## california dreaming (Oct 17, 2019)

The 84,000 wyndham points we purchased were to facilitate  converting the Shell points to Wyndham (680 +84).  You all know the deal.  The B.S. that we were given was that we would have difficulty getting into Shell properties with all of the conversions to Wyndham from Shell.  I now believe that not to be true, in fact just the opposite.  I don't fully understand how CWA gets access to Shell rooms but it seems like it is going to be a longer process.  I understand that they are no longer selling Shell points.  We have enjoyed our Shell points but I did not fully understand CWA until we got into our Wyndham account, too late to rescind.  It wasn't what we were led to believe. It seems that Shell was more straight forward than Wyndham.  I also got a lot of information from this website.  It is a relief to our family that they would not have to deal with this if circumstances required that.  I know the 84,000 points without a conversion are worthless, but it will take time to get out of them.  We have a series of reasons why we don't want to either rent or stick around too long and take the chance that they drop the "take back" program. After discussion with the family, we have decided to take our lumps and exit.   We can't do anything about "spent money", but we can do something about future MF's.   We will use the remainder of this years Shell points, ending in February,  and start the exit program.  Hopefully, by the end of next year, we will be out of Shell and Wyndham.  This all may not make sense to some of you but it does to us. I am sure that some of you feel more comfortable renting points than we do so that option has been discarded.  Also, we don't need timeshare points to travel and believe we will have more options for travel without the burden of trying to figure out how to use timeshare points.  I thank you for all of the information that you all have shared.  This forum has been very helpful in understanding how Wyndham works.  Let's see how this all works out.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 18, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> The 84,000 wyndham points we purchased were to facilitate  converting the Shell points to Wyndham (680 +84).  You all know the deal.  The B.S. that we were given was that we would have difficulty getting into Shell properties with all of the conversions to Wyndham from Shell.  I now believe that not to be true, in fact just the opposite.  I don't fully understand how CWA gets access to Shell rooms but it seems like it is going to be a longer process.  I understand that they are no longer selling Shell points.  We have enjoyed our Shell points but I did not fully understand CWA until we got into our Wyndham account, too late to rescind.  It wasn't what we were led to believe. It seems that Shell was more straight forward than Wyndham.  I also got a lot of information from this website.  It is a relief to our family that they would not have to deal with this if circumstances required that.  I know the 84,000 points without a conversion are worthless, but it will take time to get out of them.  We have a series of reasons why we don't want to either rent or stick around too long and take the chance that they drop the "take back" program. After discussion with the family, we have decided to take our lumps and exit.   We can't do anything about "spent money", but we can do something about future MF's.   We will use the remainder of this years Shell points, ending in February,  and start the exit program.  Hopefully, by the end of next year, we will be out of Shell and Wyndham.  This all may not make sense to some of you but it does to us. I am sure that some of you feel more comfortable renting points than we do so that option has been discarded.  Also, we don't need timeshare points to travel and believe we will have more options for travel without the burden of trying to figure out how to use timeshare points.  I thank you for all of the information that you all have shared.  This forum has been very helpful in understanding how Wyndham works.  Let's see how this all works out.



You may already know this, but just in case, I will mention it. If you financed the 84,000 points, you won’t be able to use Ovations to exit your ownership. You will have to wait until the loan is paid off to use it. Sorry to see you go. Wyndham is not right for everyone. Timeshares in general are not right for everyone. I wish you the best. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 18, 2019)

This thread made my head spin around and around...

George


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 18, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> I don't fully understand how CWA gets access to Shell rooms but it seems like it is going to be a longer process.



I believe that CWA gets access to Shell rooms by Shell owners converting their Shell ownership to CWA points, thus taking the Shell inventory out of Shell.  The sales people are trying to convince Shell owners that all the other Shell owners are going to convert very rapidly, thus leaving little or no Shell inventory available for Shell owners.  However, the fewer Shell owners that do convert, the less availability in CWA and the more remaining in regular Shell inventory.  So as you say, it's going to be a longer process - especially if the Shell owners (like us) don't convert.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 18, 2019)

california dreaming said:


> The 84,000 wyndham points we purchased were to facilitate  converting the Shell points to Wyndham (680 +84).  You all know the deal.  The B.S. that we were given was that we would have difficulty getting into Shell properties with all of the conversions to Wyndham from Shell.  I now believe that not to be true, in fact just the opposite.  I don't fully understand how CWA gets access to Shell rooms but it seems like it is going to be a longer process.  I understand that they are no longer selling Shell points.  We have enjoyed our Shell points but I did not fully understand CWA until we got into our Wyndham account, too late to rescind.  It wasn't what we were led to believe. It seems that Shell was more straight forward than Wyndham.  I also got a lot of information from this website.  It is a relief to our family that they would not have to deal with this if circumstances required that.  I know the 84,000 points without a conversion are worthless, but it will take time to get out of them.  We have a series of reasons why we don't want to either rent or stick around too long and take the chance that they drop the "take back" program. After discussion with the family, we have decided to take our lumps and exit.   We can't do anything about "spent money", but we can do something about future MF's.   We will use the remainder of this years Shell points, ending in February,  and start the exit program.  Hopefully, by the end of next year, we will be out of Shell and Wyndham.  This all may not make sense to some of you but it does to us. I am sure that some of you feel more comfortable renting points than we do so that option has been discarded.  Also, we don't need timeshare points to travel and believe we will have more options for travel without the burden of trying to figure out how to use timeshare points.  I thank you for all of the information that you all have shared.  This forum has been very helpful in understanding how Wyndham works.  Let's see how this all works out.



Got it.  I'm still not exactly sure, based upon your answer here, whether you _actually converted _the Shell points, but it sounds like you did since you only have the remaining SVC points to use until February, after which you plan to exit.  We can certainly understand the bad taste in your mouth given not much Shell inventory exists in CWA at present.  I actually track all CWA inventory in a spreadsheet based upon the POS documents and, at least as of my last updates, I still don't see any Shell inventory listed - but there's probably a delay, measured in months, before the actual inventory is reflected in the POS documentation.  

To answer your question as to how CWA obtains inventory access - this is the benefit of the trust structure inherent to CWA.  CWA holds Wyndham owned deeds and then each CWA owner owns a portion of the trust itself.  Whenever an SVC owner like you signs a deal that converts your SVC points into CWA points - Wyndham takes the deeded SVC ownership interest and moves it into the CWA trust, after which CWA owners should in theory be able to access the inventory.  The trick is that SVC owners may have already made reservations using their SVC points - and these reservations are typically still honored - so while CWA owners may "see" the resorts in the searches - especially within the standard SVC booking windows - that inventory is probably already spoken for from existing reservations - so the CWA owners will see no available inventory when searching the SVC resorts in question.  Over time - as the existing reservation window passes - inventory may free up somewhat - but that's usually a 10-12 month window from the start each of the conversions.


----------



## california dreaming (Oct 18, 2019)

The 84,000 points were paid for, no loan.  There was 116,000 bonus points.  
First - We have not converted our Shell points to CWA, we bought the 84,000 to have the option to convert and achieve the higher status.  Also when we asked if we could convert without buying more points, we were told - NO.  I now know that was a lie.    
Importantly, There is a separate letter that states, that "upon completion of the system you will have the opportunity to enroll eligible points into the Club Wyndham program".  A representative will contact you gaining our approval to enroll".  "It is anticipated this will occur in early 2020".
Interestingly, that separate paper also states that once enrolled, "You will still have the ability each year, during a certain advanced reservation window, to use your shell vacation club timeshare for reservations to Shell Vacation resorts" and it goes on to state that we can use them for all of the Wyndham options.  So it does look like it is a combination program. 
That is what I see on the papers and it is my understanding of the conversion process.  So, it is not an automatic conversion.
In that letter there is a $189 processing fee associated with the enrollment.  Since we have 4 Shell contracts, that would be almost $800.
The final note states "As we update our systems to support this enrollment, we be sending information concerning the enrollment etc".
Second - Grammarhero's analysis of moving Shell points to Wyndham is what I suspect happens, but what about unsold inventory? Which further suggests that the process of gaining Shell inventory may take some time.  It is also not what we were led to believe in the presentation.  Half truths are more effective that straight out lies and may help the sales person to sleep better at night.
As I said before, we have been and stayed places that we would not have without the timeshare but with age approaching and children not wanting to assume this contractual burden, it is time to move on.
This website and your willingness to provide knowledge is a big help. I hope that I have contributed to that knowledge base.  Thanks for all of your input.  I will keep you abreast of what is happening solely for the purpose of helping others to understand the situation they are in.  We look forward to getting out of this but we also have enjoyed the places we have stayed.
This is a developing process.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 18, 2019)

This is really a bad thread for Wyndham sleazebags.  They need to know that we have them figured out, and that anyone wanting to convert can find this thread with a Google search.  I pray that every Shell owner will just stay away from the presentation.


----------



## california dreaming (Oct 18, 2019)

The information I quoted in the above post about the window for using SVC points was found today when I reread the information I was provided.  I realize that earlier posts questions I had about using SVC points may have been answered if I had closely read the information.  The window option is still not real clear i.e. how that works but just so you know it is in the disclosure.
But - none of this was clearly communicated during the presentation.  When they get you in with the premise of providing information - NO!  They are there to sell not to help you.  If confusion will help the sale, so be it.  If information will get in the way of the sale, don't disclose it seems to be the motto..
Of Course you all know that, one finds it all through these posts about timeshare selling. 
ONE OTHER THING I FOUND OUT.  The 3 year use option is not a part of the SVC ovations program.  When I called they said that is a Wyndham option.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 19, 2019)

Just had a pretty low pressure update at Vino Bello.  Similar offer to San Diego in June BUT resales points do NOT count to status and price was about $2000 more.


----------



## california dreaming (Mar 4, 2020)

We started the Shell Ovations program recently.  Have been told that we qualify and the process will take 3 to 4 months.
The only question asked was how we found this program.  Told them on unspecified internet site.


----------



## california dreaming (Mar 28, 2020)

This is a followup to previous posts on using the ovations program for Shell Vacations points.  On February 28 I called about surrendering our SVC points (17,000).  I was sent an email on March 3 outlining the parameters of the program.  On March 17 I received the paperwork needed to complete the program.  Deeds were signed, notorized and returned and on March 25 was notified that the deeds had been received and cancellation would occur in about 10 days.  We have successfully used the program, it was easy.  No cost and we are grateful that Wyndham set up the program.  They asked how I found out about the program and I told them online.   From their notice:   *"Third Party Company Assistance:* You understand that retaining counsel or third party company to assist with the Ovation program may disqualify your application."


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 28, 2020)

california dreaming said:


> This is a followup to previous posts on using the ovations program for Shell Vacations points.  On February 28 I called about surrendering our SVC points (17,000).  I was sent an email on March 3 outlining the parameters of the program.  On March 17 I received the paperwork needed to complete the program.  Deeds were signed, notorized and returned and on March 25 was notified that the deeds had been received and cancellation would occur in about 10 days.  We have successfully used the program, it was easy.  No cost and we are grateful that Wyndham set up the program.  They asked how I found out about the program and I told them online.   From their notice:   *"Third Party Company Assistance:* You understand that retaining counsel or third party company to assist with the Ovation program may disqualify your application."


Thank you for the update!  Something for us to think about, now that I've inherited timeshare weeks from my dad - our Shell points are kind of superfluous.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Does any know, If you convert your shell points to wyndham do you have any ARP?  If so is it just back into the former shell properties or do they actually take back the shell points and convert you to Access or something else?  If you have ARP anywhere is it listed somewhere on the dashboard or contracts?


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 3, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Does any know, If you convert your shell points to wyndham do you have any ARP?  If so is it just back into the former shell properties or do they actually take back the shell points and convert you to Access or something else?  If you have ARP anywhere is it listed somewhere on the dashboard or contracts?



As I understand it, you get ARP within your underlying Shell Club (or deeded resort if that's what you converted).


----------



## Eric B (Nov 3, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Does any know, If you convert your shell points to wyndham do you have any ARP?  If so is it just back into the former shell properties or do they actually take back the shell points and convert you to Access or something else?  If you have ARP anywhere is it listed somewhere on the dashboard or contracts?



Shell points converted to Wyndham become Club Wyndham Prefer points, I believe.  Here's how ARP works for those:



			https://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/West.pdf
		




			https://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/Hawaii.pdf
		




			https://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/West.pdf


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Shell points converted to Wyndham become Club Wyndham Prefer points, I believe.  Here's how ARP works for those:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect thanks.


----------

